# Bild von der Strecke : Hohemark-Altkönig-



## Bergbulle (17. August 2001)

Hallo ,

damit ihr auch mal seht, wie die aussieht,
hab ich in mühevoller Kleinarbeit den Streckenplan + Profil
gemalt ( siehe Anhang )

Viel Spass beim Betrachten !

Der Bergbulle


----------



## sebastianb2 (17. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön, sieht nach 8 Jahren noch genauso aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Mai 2009)

Arbeitest du schon für Google? Ich glaub wenn du denen mal zeigst wie man ne richtige Streckenkarte macht biste hinterher reich! 

Gibts demnächst auch noch weitere Strecken? Der Taunus ist sooo groß 

Nur das warnende Schild auf dem Altkönig hab ich noch nicht gesehen. So viel künstlerische Freiheit darfst du dir aber nicht lassen wenn du ernstgenommen werden willst


----------



## MissQuax (17. Mai 2009)

Super schön gemacht, gefällt mir!  

Ob allerdings damit ein Orts-/Trail-Unkundiger die richtige Strecke findet, wage ich zu bezweifeln .

Freue mich trotzdem auf weitere "Streckenpläne" von Dir!


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Mai 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ob allerdings damit ein Orts-/Trail-Unkundiger die richtige Strecke findet, wage ich zu bezweifeln .


Tschuldigung, aber du bist doch einfach nur zu inkompotent um Karten zu lesen!


----------



## The Brian (18. Mai 2009)

Ah, nett !

Mehr Taunuskarten dieser Art, fände ich auch witzig - auch wenn`s nur die interessant finden, die die Ecke eh gut kennen.


----------



## MissQuax (18. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, aber du bist doch einfach nur zu *inkompotent* um Karten zu lesen!


 
Na das schreibt ja offensichtlich genau der Richtige!


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Mai 2009)

Ich sprach ja auch nur vom lesen, nicht vom schreiben


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2009)

wo ist denn der downhill der am fuchstanz losgeht?

scheinbar bin ich auch inkompopo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Liebevoll gemaltes Bildchen 

Für die Navigation aber trotzdem m.E. nur sehr bedingt geeignet, da es den geografischen Gegebenheiten wenig Rechnung trägt. Schau' Dir doch mal in Google Maps an, wie die einzelnen Spots zueinander liegen.

Einen Downhill am Fuxi kenne ich allerdings auch nicht


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einen Downhill am Fuxi kenne ich allerdings auch nicht



vielleicht der "haustrail" mit anschließender querung über falkenstein zum unteren victoria-tempel-trail 

wir bräuchten mal ein statement vom thread-ersteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2009)

Den geplanten Bikepark hat er auch vergessen. 

Wer wird denn so kleinlich sein und Wert auf die topografischen Daten legen. Mir gefällt's.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2009)

wo wir schon dabei sind, ist der fuchstanz nicht 600-650 meter hoch?


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo wir schon dabei sind, ist der fuchstanz nicht *600-650 *meter hoch?



das wären ja dann - 50 m  da kann man wirklich nicht mehr von "hoch" sprechen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

662m

Den Fuxi als Pass zu bezeichnen, finde ich trotzdem übertrieben


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2009)

aber schee ists trotzdem was er gemalt hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

Schee find' ich's auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (19. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einen Downhill am Fuxi kenne ich allerdings auch nicht


wenn mer vom fuchstanz den "pflasterweg" richtung altkönig fährt, dann quert man den downhill.







wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht der "haustrail" mit anschließender querung über falkenstein zum unteren victoria-tempel-trail



könnte sein, glaube ich aber nicht, da der downhill laut zeichnung eindeutig richtung parkplatz hohemark führt.



wissefux schrieb:


> wir bräuchten mal ein statement vom thread-ersteller


falls er überhaupt noch  im forum aktiv ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2009)

der downhill ist ja wohl auf der anderen seite vom fuchstanz eingezeichnet....


----------



## x-rossi (19. Mai 2009)

na dann ist es nur der wab-downhill


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn mer vom fuchstanz den "pflasterweg" richtung altkönig fährt, dann quert man den downhill.



Ich glaube ich weiss, welchen Weg du meinst: Den runter zum Wendehammer.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> der downhill ist ja wohl auf der anderen seite vom fuchstanz eingezeichnet....


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2009)

Demnächst gibts sicher detailierte Trailkarten auf G**gle Maps und G**gle Streetview....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Bitte zuerst die Weisse Mauer


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht aber auch erst die Treppen am Maincafe. Da ist das Areal übersichtlicher.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2009)

den Freireiter...

@jazz: ist das ding echt oder ein fake


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Mal kurz gegoogelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @jazz: ist das ding echt oder ein fake


 
Hab noch keins Live gesehen, aber schon mehrfach davon gehört und gelesen... Ein Arbeitskollege aus Mailand hat berichtet, dass sie dort wohl jetzt versuchen, in kleinen Nebengassen damit Fotos zu machen.
Ich denke also nicht, dass es ein Fake ist.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

netter ansatz, aber nicht wirklich singletrailtauglich ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> netter ansatz, aber nicht wirklich singletrailtauglich ...


 
Dafür hat G**gle schon eine Lösung....


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

mag im flußbett des grand canyon sinn machen. aber im dicht bewaldeten taunus


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2009)

sicher alles nur eine Frage der Fahrtechnik...


----------

